# Starting up ...... again.



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, now we are more settled and i am having treatment regularly i feel ok to cope with rescuing again.... albeit on a smaller scale than before. now the opinion of my peers within this hobby is very important to me so i want to know from the word go.....

'does anybody have a problem with Luton Reptile Rescue?'

ok bear in mind i no longer live in luton but only up the road from it. I'd like to know peoples opinions and if they have anything to say they can say it here for all too see, i really have nothing to hide.

i know there are people out there who have told lies about what we do, thats to be expected and we have always put it down to jealousy.

Rescuing is the only thing that makes me happy, i've been lost without it the past 9 months.

please note my contact details have also been updated for those of you who don't have my new numbers.

Luton Reptile Rescue | Promoting responsible reptile keeping

Regards

Dave.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I am really pleased your back doing what you love most. A person who is a rescuer have a certainly quality about themselves that few others can understand about what we do Dave. There are few reputable rescuers out there and I know you are one of them. :2thumb:Congrats on being back! :no1:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Denise... am glad to be back.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wanted to post a message of support. It's a big commitment and we wish you all the best. Being just up the road from you I now know where to turn if/when I get anything dumped on me! :lol2:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Happy days!
This is a comment of support!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Whoop. You have the support of both of us Dave  

Haven't mentioned it to Mason.. but I know what he'd say  

xxx


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

WIN!

I'm glad you're "back on the horse" so to speak! :2thumb:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Woop woop go Dave.......with all the rescuing you will be doing i bet you will be far too busy to look after chunk so ill rehome her for you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

rachy said:


> Woop woop go Dave.......with all the rescuing you will be doing i bet you will be far too busy to look after chunk so ill rehome her for you !!!!!!!!!!


'twas only a matter of time before someone said it. :lol2: we'll have another from this weekend called princess pumperlina. no i didnt name her. she is just holidaying with us.


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

EEEELLLLSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Well done Dave, nice to see you back! We will try our best to dump as many adult corns and red eared sliders on you as possible, you'll have so many they will be in your bed! (Only joking!)

Hopefully seeya soon and we gotta do Hamm together again
Much Love
Adult Baby and the rest of the Koi-sters


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

chameleon_keeper said:


> EEEELLLLSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done Dave, nice to see you back! We will try our best to dump as many adult corns and red eared sliders on you as possible, you'll have so many they will be in your bed! (Only joking!)
> 
> ...


lol.. great post ben lol


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

good to see you're back on the go hun

but i am still a bit disapointed you still haven't got back to me about the Bosc I was to rehome... 

and the hamm trip you asked me to "pay this week" and never got back to me!

months ago, but thought i'd bring it up as you didn't reply to pm's
xxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats the best news Dave, LRR has been missed.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been donated a bag of beaphar products, wormer, insect spray, turtle vits, eye and skin ointment, vitamin carnivore paste if you can make use of some then pm me your addy and i will get some posted off to you.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yay! 

It's great to know there's another decent rescue around again.

I'm just waiting for another Nile to be given in... I don't think Matt will fall for that one twice.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

* Support has added the conversation *


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

chameleon_keeper said:


> EEEELLLLSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done Dave, nice to see you back! We will try our best to dump as many adult corns and red eared sliders on you as possible, you'll have so many they will be in your bed! (Only joking!)
> 
> ...


You old gay bear Ben


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

paraman said:


> You old gay bear Ben


Hello Rog. Ben really does like one of those guys who dress up as babies doesn't he

And thanks so much for the kind words y'all. and Ally.... i enjoy loony niles... everyone knows that!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> Yay!
> 
> It's great to know there's another decent rescue around again.
> 
> I'm just waiting for another Nile to be given in... I don't think Matt will fall for that one twice.


No.....I've learned my lesson the first time.....

I'll come and have a play though! How big is it?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Fangio said:


> No.....I've learned my lesson the first time.....
> 
> I'll come and have a play though! How big is it?


We don't have one, but round here it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> We don't have one, but round here it's only a matter of time!


Ah I see, I took what you said the wrong way.

Disappointed now

Ah well I've got my own to play with!:devil:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

good to see a rescuer back. not alot of quality rescues around that are interested in the animals and from what i hear you are! good luck


----------

